# Cat possible pregnancy, nipples?



## Daisycat17 (Jan 7, 2018)

I took in a unwanted cat in early December.
The earliest a vet could schedule her to be neautered was beginning of February.
She was in heat I tried to keep her in but one day I had to call an ambulance for my son and the door was left open for the paramedics so she did get out while in heat that was on the 17th December and she didn't come back until the 18th. There was / is 2 male cats in the area that was lurking and calling for her while she was in heat too so I'm pretty certain she more than likely mated with one if not both male cats.

I was reading up on possible cat pregnancy signs (today would be day 21 / 22 after the possible mating) and noticed one about cat nipples being more pink / red but honestly I'm not sure what a non pregnant cat nipples are supposed to look like so I've taken a picture in hope someone could help if they look different to 'normal' 
If she is pregnant what do I do?
thank you for any help.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Any entire let outside will likely get pregnant

As she’s only just pregnant you can book her in to be spayed ASAP


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Please speak to your vet so that you can bring the spaying forward. If that is not possible use another vet.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No vet I have used has more than a weeks wait to spay a cat. Change your vet, or is there more to the wait than meets the eye?

She can still be safely spayed, find a vet who will do that this week


----------



## Daisycat17 (Jan 7, 2018)

I didn't realise she could still be spayed in early pregnancy! I'll find another vet asap i'm actually quite relieved 
Thank you so much


----------



## Daisycat17 (Jan 7, 2018)

Update : she's booked in at a vet out of town on Friday morning  again thank you all!
I'm really not a irresponsible owner it was a genuine accident, I wasnt thinking of the cat when the paramedics where coming in and out the house leaving door open to get to my 1 year old son wasn't until we was in hospital did I realise she had ran out and we didn't shut her in a bedroom and I'm really glad I was told she can still be spayed to stop the pregnancy so i really do appreciate it so much!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fantastic you have asked the question and taken action before it’s too late.

Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Daisycat17 (Jan 7, 2018)

Vet wanted to check her over today before the operation as they said they wouldn't do it if she's half way through.
They said she's 3-4 weeks and has 2-3 kittens, she's within the time limit thankfully so now all ready for Friday


----------



## Daisycat17 (Jan 7, 2018)

All done and resting now
They removed 3


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wishing her a speedy recovery x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad she's OK, she's a lovely cat.


----------



## Daisycat17 (Jan 7, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Glad she's OK, she's a lovely cat.


She really is a lovely cat! 
Makes me even more cross that she was abandoned in the middle of winter, she's only about 8 months old so still very young


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Daisycat17 said:


> She really is a lovely cat!
> Makes me even more cross that she was abandoned in the middle of winter, she's only about 8 months old so still very young


Some people are so thoughtless. She's got a good home now, she's safely spayed, hope you bring each other pleasure for many years.


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

Daisycat17 said:


> All done and resting now
> They removed 3


A cat that has living kittens then is spayed will settle down and be more maternal


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

spotty cats said:


> Any entire let outside will likely get pregnant
> 
> As she's only just pregnant you can book her in to be spayed ASAP


Why is it important to get her spayed when she is pregnant let her rest and feed her the same amounts until the last 3 weeks of pregnancy , your causing more problems aborting the kittens and potential vile pain to the cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tuxedo2002 said:


> *Why is it important to get her spayed when she is pregnant* let her rest and feed her the same amounts until the last 3 weeks of pregnancy , your causing more problems aborting the kittens and potential vile pain to the cat


Because it is the responsible thing to do ,better that than to allow them to be born and add to the already mounting number of unplanned for /unwanted kittens in rescue.
Having the female neutered before she was ever allowed out would have been the responsible thing to do but there are still some out there who just don't seem to understand the importance of prevention


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tuxedo2002 said:


> Why is it important to get her spayed when she is pregnant let her rest and feed her the same amounts until the last 3 weeks of pregnancy , your causing more problems aborting the kittens and potential vile pain to the cat


A cat doesn't have a connection to pregnancy in the same way as humans. It's unfair to force a cat to be pregnant when she doesn't need to be.

This thread is also over a year old, the OP hasn't been back since October last year


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tuxedo2002 said:


> Why is it important to get her spayed when she is pregnant let her rest and feed her the same amounts until the last 3 weeks of pregnancy , your causing more problems aborting the kittens and potential vile pain to the cat


Delivering kittens isn't painless or risk-free, feeding a litter isn't risk-free. In humans an early abortion is physically safer for the woman than carrying to term and delivering a child, and since cats don't have the same mental connection to being pregnant that humans do, an early abortion for a cat won't carry a possibility of the cat later wondering 'what if?'


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tuxedo2002 said:


> settle down and be more maternal


But why would you want her to be more maternal?



Rufus15 said:


> This thread is also over a year old, the OP hasn't been back since October last year


Well spotted!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Calvine said:


> *But why would you want her to be more maternal*?
> 
> Well spotted!


Justification for this maybe ..................

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-cat-is-heavily-pregnant-how-close-is-she-to-labour.514901/


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

buffie said:


> Because it is the responsible thing to do ,better that than to allow them to be born and add to the already mounting number of unplanned for /unwanted kittens in rescue.
> Having the female neutered before she was ever allowed out would have been the responsible thing to do but there are still some out there who just don't seem to understand the importance of prevention


I am keeping all the kittens (getting them spayed if they need to be at 2 months or I will wait to just before their first esturus)


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

Today she had a mucus thing come out of her anus it looked like a plug but I couldn't be, when it was touched it squeezed inward. If it is what I think it is I will wait til after the kittens are born and get her and the kittens checked


----------

